# Looking for relations!! Pedigree names...



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi 

I dug out Lexi's Pedigree Papers and decided to list some of the names in her bloodline, to see if anyone knows of them or even if anyone's Chi is distantly related to her!

I know that Dawndale, Ormestex and Stanghurst Chi's won prizes at Crufts this year 

Dawndale
Stanghurst
Ormestex
Starlectras
Annines
Maerlake
Sandouo
Korizz
Yetagen

She has 8 champions amongst the above names on her mothers side!

Anyone heard of them? Or related?!


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

hi nona
you can do a pedigree search here and see how far back you can go. just kind of a fun thing to do 
http://pawvillage.com/index.asp
add your dog and just have fun


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Nona said:


> Hi
> 
> I dug out Lexi's Pedigree Papers and decided to list some of the names in her bloodline, to see if anyone knows of them or even if anyone's Chi is distantly related to her!
> 
> ...


Hi we have Yetagen in the lines here!

Which one/s do you have?

Yetagen Yarally
Yetagen Yaryan
Yoyo Yetagen


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

dlamberts - thanks for that website! 

There's a CH Stanghurst San Diego Sam in the US, whose dad was Maerlake Smiler's Design, and whose mother is Tandorri Tara's Pride.........Maerlake and Tandorri are in Lexi's mummy's Pedigree too but farther back! In fact, Tandorri's Tara's Pride is one of Lexi's GGGG-parents! She also has "CH Maerlake Smiler" as a GGGG-parent too, who is the sire of Maerlake Smiler's Design.

That site is amazing! Tandorri's Tricolette is there too....CH Yetagen Yarry is there....

Wow thanks so much! It's nice to know that she comes from good lines


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

littleone said:


> Hi we have Yetagen in the lines here!
> 
> Which one/s do you have?
> 
> ...



I have CH Yetagen Yarry, who was mated with Yetagen Yarally and they produced Yetagen Yaryan! I don't have Yetagen Yoyo....I have Yetagen Yarrow who was another puppy from CH Yetagen Yarry and Tandorri Tapioca!

Go to that search on the website above and type Yetagen in, it'll show you


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Nona said:


> dlamberts - thanks for that website!
> 
> There's a CH Stanghurst San Diego Sam in the US, whose dad was Maerlake Smiler's Design, and whose mother is Tandorri Tara's Pride.........Maerlake and Tandorri are in Lexi's mummy's Pedigree too but farther back! In fact, Tandorri's Tara's Pride is one of Lexi's GGGG-parents! She also has "CH Maerlake Smiler" as a GGGG-parent too, who is the sire of Maerlake Smiler's Design.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of Maerlake's in the pedigree as well!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Really! Which ones? 

We have - CH Maerlake Smiler, Maerlake Magnum, Maerlake Imperial, Maerlake Albertina and Maerlake Spot-On


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Maerlake Albertina

Maerlake Grandee

Maerlake May Queen

CH Allende See Three Pio
CH Allende Too Onebee At Totsdown
CH Amichis Daniel Dumbo Ears
CH Apoco Ballybrook Billy Bunter
CH Ballybroke Miles Better
CH Ballybroke String Of pearls
CH Ballybrokes Miles Better
CH CH Sudajavs Hovis
CH Dachidas Dancing Queen
CH Dachidas Johnnie Angel
CH Elsdyle Little Sony At Marytons
CH Mearlake Smiler
CH Pattonia Im Delightful
CH Sudajacs Hovis
CH Totsdown Tyson At Nikitos
CH Yetagen Yarry
CH Yetagen Yaruben


They are the ones in my dogs pedigree! And also they ones who are Champions!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Littleone that is so lovely that our dogs are distantly related!
You've got a lot of good names in there 

xx


----------

